# A&S 2015



## is friday (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd like to open up this thread to anyone that needs some assistance or guidance for future selection classes. I'm a MCIWS at Horno Pool. Right now I'm working with a few guys (4) on their swimming and other areas.

Our hours for free swim are generally 1100-1300, but on Tuesdays & Thursdays you can come before 8 as well. I'd be happy to help you with your technique for your survival strokes, brick towing, rescues, water aerobics, what-have-you. Word from the grape vine is that a lot of guys struggle at ITC in the water. If you're not smoking the pool standards then stop by and I'll help you.

Just say something like "I'm training for X and would like a mick-wiss to critique me sometime" at the office. I'm usually there.


----------



## Matt1017 (Feb 4, 2015)

Damn!  Can you please come to Peoria IL?  Lol


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Feb 6, 2015)

Ill hopefully be attending A&S this year. I leave for Boot Camp in June, then attend SOI and then MART. Hopefully I will get around to that pipeline by the end of 2015..


----------



## is friday (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Ill hopefully be attending A&S this year. I leave for Boot Camp in June, then attend SOI and then MART. Hopefully I will get around to that pipeline by the end of 2015..


Go read Message To Garcia first.


----------



## Sandman3 (Feb 7, 2015)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Ill hopefully be attending A&S this year. I leave for Boot Camp in June, then attend SOI and then MART. Hopefully I will get around to that pipeline by the end of 2015..



Not to crush your dreams but the best you'd be looking at A&S is September of 2018.  2017 maybe with a waiver and letters of recommendation from your Officers and SNCOs, granted you earn your way into the Marine Corps first.  25m target, and that's bootcamp.


----------



## mmyn (Feb 7, 2015)

is friday,

Is the Horno Pool gonna let me do all the crazy stuff? Underwater crossovers, bottom samples, etc? I'm out at 29, and the only pool we have is run by MCCS civilians. (Our pool is actually undergoing renovations right now and is closed, 'until further notice.')

I might try and take about 30 days of leave to just train down in Pendleton; with the mountains, pools, ocean, and all that.


----------



## is friday (Feb 7, 2015)

mmyn said:


> is friday,
> 
> Is the Horno Pool gonna let me do all the crazy stuff? Underwater crossovers, bottom samples, etc? I'm out at 29, and the only pool we have is run by MCCS civilians. (Our pool is actually undergoing renovations right now and is closed, 'until further notice.')
> 
> I might try and take about 30 days of leave to just train down in Pendleton; with the mountains, pools, ocean, and all that.


Yep. I'm the guy in charge (i.e. liable for injuries.) Just have me or the other MCIWS watch you if you're doing underwater training.


----------



## mmyn (Feb 7, 2015)

That settles it,

Im putting in leave.

Thanks Friday,


----------



## Stanimal (Feb 10, 2015)

is friday said:


> I'd like to open up this thread to anyone that needs some assistance or guidance for future selection classes. I'm a MCIWS at Horno Pool. Right now I'm working with a few guys (4) on their swimming and other areas.



The quote above is the thread originator's attempt to offer assistance with swimming for Marines located in the Camp Pendleton area who are prepping for attendance to selection in the near future.  @ChrismerPoole, what does your post have to do with swimming, or extending an offer of help/advice?  You posted this:

"Ill hopefully be attending A&S this year. I leave for Boot Camp in June, then attend SOI and then MART. Hopefully I will get around to that pipeline by the end of 2015.."

Not to be nasty, but unless you are taking him up on his offer, or providing additional help, you shouldn't be posting.  You are new here, so the members have been cutting you some slack, but I wouldn't continue to push my luck.  You _really, really _need to read more and post less.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Feb 10, 2015)

Stanimal said:


> @ChrismerPoole: What does your post have to do with the thread originator's offer to help prep guys


Sorry. Let me rephrase that. What I meant was that I am leaving for Boot Camp soon and have been training for MART and BRC for a few years. I was just wondering if I could get some swimming tips to help improve my swim overall. Like do I want to do long distance or a sprint interval with push ups and flutter kicks. Sorry for the not ideal post from before.


----------



## Stanimal (Feb 10, 2015)

joe24 said:


> Not to crush your dreams but the best you'd be looking at A&S is September of 2018.  2017 maybe with a waiver and letters of recommendation from your Officers and SNCOs, granted you earn your way into the Marine Corps first.  25m target, and that's bootcamp.



I agree completely with this statement @Joe24, but I believe ChrismerPoole is contract recon (UZ).  Therefore, his timeline might not be that far off.  Your 25m target reference to boot camp is spot on


----------



## is friday (Feb 10, 2015)

From what I understand of A&S recruitment you need to be in for about 3 years and a Corporal before you'll be eligible. These sort of things change, though. So who knows in 2-3 years? I think they sent in some brand new Marines as a test early on (2010-2011 era?) but decided having new guys was definitely not for the organization. Having experience is an important skillset that cannot be undervalued. Hell, take it from a guy who was turned away for reasons relating to "inexperience/maturity".

As for ChrismerPoole:

1.) Focus on making it through Recon. Historically, the BRC pipeline is one of the (if not the) highest attrition rate school available. You may decide you don't even like being an infantryman after going through SOI. Recon Contracts are notorious for 1st day DORs over there (drop on request). Right now you're not living the life. No recruiter can see your future and you cannot know how you will feel once you've been thrown into The Suck. That's cool to have a dream and I support you -- but look at your 25m target just like these salt dogs are telling you.
2.) You need to be a good swimmer and comfortable in the water. Be good at crawl stroke (freestyle), breast stroke, sidestroke, underwater swimming, and treading water. Tread with 5-10lb water weights (rubber bricks). Do all of this wearing a shirt. Have a lifeguard watch you when you're doing underwater events. Get a buddy if you can to train with. Some days you will be swimming 25m circuits. Some days you will be swimming 3k nonstop.
3.) Don't train too hardcore thinking you should be at SEAL Team 6 levels of fitness now. If you're in good shape then you'll get to the BRC pipeline better than some. You'll improve if you don't quit. Have a good "base" with an athletic lifestyle. The rest is on you to be mentally tough.

Good luck.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Feb 11, 2015)

is friday said:


> From what I understand of A&S recruitment you need to be in for about 3 years and a Corporal before you'll be eligible. These sort of things change, though. So who knows in 2-3 years? I think they sent in some brand new Marines as a test early on (2010-2011 era?) but decided having new guys was definitely not for the organization. Having experience is an important skillset that cannot be undervalued. Hell, take it from a guy who was turned away for reasons relating to "inexperience/maturity".
> 
> As for ChrismerPoole:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. It really did help me out. I have been training and yes I do understand to look at the 25m target. Luckily I was given the Recon Contract so I will be attending MART right after SOI. I am currently working on my underwater 25m crossover. I am in good running, lifting shape. I've been swimming for a few years getting more and more comfortable in the water. Will post my progress if y'all would like once I get out of Boot Camp.


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey ChrismerPoole, 

Thank you for consistently hijacking every thread you post in with your constant need to see your bitchin gym selfie. If another hard dick pipe hitter has to take time out of his day to REMIND you to read more, post less, well...your future here (and in the Corps) doesn't look too promising. 

You've been told the same things over and over again. STOP.
*
*******NOTE*********

This does not warrant a reply from you.


----------

